# Hopelessly behind the times



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm watching GMA and they're talking about the Super Bowl halftime show. Bruno Mars? I didn't know that was a person. I've heard the name before but had no idea they weren't just words and instead the name of a person.

I'm still traveling at a mere mile a minute in a nanosecond world.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't know who a lot of celebs are now.  And don't mind being ignorant.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

I have one of his songs on mp3 called 'Count on Me' It's a nice song ...


----------



## Babsinbloom65 (Feb 8, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> I'm watching GMA and they're talking about the Super Bowl halftime show. Bruno Mars? I didn't know that was a person. I've heard the name before but had no idea they weren't just words and instead the name of a person.
> 
> I'm still traveling at a mere mile a minute in a nanosecond world.



Does it bother you? Do you really want to keep up in a world where the minute you buy something...it has already become a has been or depreciated? I used to love to order subscriptions to magazines, but now I don't like them to much as every month they are telling you to change your decor, etc. What was in last month is not in this month. And the recipes they share for the most part now days have so many ingredients it would take my whole food budget just to try that recipe...plus it calls for so many ingredients I will never use again. As for music now days, so much of it doesn't interest me at all. I do not have a smart phone and don't want one or the expense of it. I love my laptop and it works fine for me for keeping up with things on the internet. I may not be hip or whatever they call it now days....but I'm happy and don't have half the expense everyone who is trying to keep up with what the world says we need. I like simple and I'm not going to buy into anything that doesn't have meaning for me.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 8, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I don't know who a lot of celebs are now.  And don't mind being ignorant.



...me either, Annie.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

Yeah really..if you're comfortable in your zone..who cares. It's hard to keep up with actors anymore because the industry changed. The days of the glamour stars with long standing studio contracts are gone, so you have lots of actresses & actors ran past you at a much much faster rate. Same thing with music.
I've never been interesting in keeping up with the latest fashions ..even when I was young, so I've never had a clue there.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 8, 2016)

There are a lot of musicians past and present whose names I wouldn't recognize, none of which bother me, however, yes, I know who Bruno Mars is and many of the musicians that they often feature at these major events, but, if I don't or if I don't know who they are I might or might not look them up depending on my mood.   But, no need to keep up with anything if it's not what one cares to do, neither good nor bad if one stays current with such things, unless, you need to for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't know who a lot of the new celebrities are either, and I don't care and eventually find out, if much later. When I was in high school and even a little beyond I wanted to be in with the latest fashion and music trends but now I see it don't matter at all. Keeping up with the day's news usually keeps one current anyway, which I think is a good idea, but there's only so much I can take it before it all seems boring and repetitive.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

Hmmm. Now I need to hear something from Janis Joplin. Boogie time! Dancin to the blues.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

I thought Bruno Mars was a men's cologne ....

I only heard of him because of working in a club several years ago. Can't say I remember anything he did ... I'm more a '70's kind of guy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hmmm. Now I need to hear something from Janis Joplin. Boogie time! Dancin to the blues.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 8, 2016)

Is Bruno Mars a chocolate bar?  

Janis was very cool.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 8, 2016)

Janis, yeah, that was heavy duty drug, hippies culture I think.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes it was April!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Janis, yeah, that was heavy duty drug, hippies culture I think.



Thank Buddha.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 8, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Yes it was April!



Cool, we all like what we like.    I did like some of her tunes as well even if I didn't really hear them much until later times.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 8, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Thank Buddha.



Stop blaming Buddha for your every action, more like, thank the Colombian fields.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Stop blaming Buddha for your every action, more like, thank the Colombian fields.



You mean the Oaxacan fields!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

Ppppeyote!


----------



## AprilT (Feb 8, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> You mean the Oaxacan fields!



You would know better than I.  hmph!  :tongue::grin:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Ppppeyote!




Too much nausea - I had to take some Oaxacan to counter it. 

Plus, I saw Buddha - he and I played pinball in a Tibetan cafe.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

AprilT said:


> You would know better than I.  hmph!  :tongue::grin:



I'm a connoisseur that way. Some people have a taste for wine ... others for fine food ... me, well ...


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

Not as bad as shrooms. Nausea and psychosis. Jeez, and they grow here in the fields. Lolol.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

Philly, now you have me listening to Journey!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Not as bad as shrooms. Nausea and psychosis. Jeez, and they grow here in the fields. Lolol.



Ugh - I'll leave them to the natives.



Shalimar said:


> Philly, now you have me listening to Journey!



Ah, now THERE'S some good music!


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

Now I have moved on to Foreigner.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Now I have moved on to Foreigner.



How about some Floyd? Or is that too deep for ya right now?


----------



## AprilT (Feb 8, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> How about some Floyd? Or is that too deep for ya right now?



I've listen to Journey, Foreigner and Floyd 80's & 90's one time or another and still enjoy some of their music.  Especially love "The Wall".


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 8, 2016)

Deep, you betcha mud-skipper. Lolol. Muttering Welsh witch curses.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

AprilT said:


> I've listen to Journey, Foreigner and Floyd 80's & 90's one time or another and still enjoy some of their music.  Especially love "The Wall".



Oh, The Wall! That can fuel my depressions for days at  a time! 



Shalimar said:


> Deep, you betcha mud-skipper. Lolol. Muttering Welsh witch curses.....



Mud-skipper :woohoo::rofl1:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Feb 8, 2016)

I liked Janis Joplin even though she came along after *my time*. Actually, I liked Scott Joplin, too And I liked Don Williams, Crystal Gale, Johnny Cash... But my real all-time favorites are Mozart, Haydn, Vivaldi. Sometimes I like to listen to Gregorian Chant because it's soothing. I could listen to Wynton Marsalis play his trumpet or Barry Tuckwell on French horn or Jean-Pierre Rampal on flute All. Day. Long.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 8, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, The Wall! That can fuel my depressions for days at  a time!



Ah come on, that should get you out of a depression, I'm mad as he_l and I an't gonna take it no more kind of mood, surprise you don't like Linkin Park they have a thunderous, angst sound too.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Ah come on, that should get you out of a depression, I'm mad as he_l and I an't gonna take it no more kind of mood, surprise you don't like Linkin Park they have a thunderous, angst sound too.



My SON used to listen to Lincoln Park! Never really "got" it then, either. 

No, Floyd is my go-to for when I'm feeling TOO good - they bring me right down ... thankfully.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 8, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> My SON used to listen to Lincoln Park! Never really "got" it then, either.
> 
> No, Floyd is my go-to for when I'm feeling TOO good - they bring me right down ... thankfully.



Hmpf!  Well, I like both groups.  Give me some Linkin Park any day.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 8, 2016)

when I'm time hopping I like some AC DC

oh yeah & ZZ Top of course being a Texan 

oh I have to add I was a HUGE HUGE Cat Stevens fan


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 8, 2016)

Never heard of Bruno Mars either...  In fact.. I wasn't even sure they were singing a song..  Didn't sound like one to me.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2016)

Cat Stevens ... now Yusuf Islam ... *sigh* ...


----------



## AprilT (Feb 8, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Never heard of Bruno Mars either...  In fact.. I wasn't even sure they were singing a song..  Didn't sound like one to me.




I often wondered the same about many of the old time singers of which I still enjoyed a lot of their music, especially Dylan and Joplin and Cocker.   Some consider those artist music and voices grating to the ear, All relative as Phil said.  

I should mention, I didn't hear the half-time concert, so fall all I know it might have not sounded much like they were singing any songs.  But for the most part, I do enjoy some of the music of all the artist mentioned in who participated.

*Disclaimer.... No artist were physically harmed in the making of this post.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 8, 2016)

I agree, some of that old time rock & roll does get a bit edgy, but I'll always love the Beatles, Stones and Clapton, then of course Cream, Zeppelin and the like, too many to mention.  I listen to ambient music if I want to 'settle down and be meditative, but can get a bit boring after a while, so I switch back to psychedelic rock and some old time jazz to cheer me up. Also if I'm working on some art or sewing, I put on some Erik Sate which is very very nice.


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 8, 2016)

I love all my old music...but some new as well..and I like this Bruno Mars song


----------

